# Cheap substrate



## AquaLED

I've used JBL AquaBasis on my latest nano project. So far so good. Supposedly it is supposed to release nutrients over 2 years. I picked up a whole 2.5L package for like 15$. It comes with JBL AquaBasis soil (2.5L), JBL Ferropol (for water changes) and JBL Ferropol 24 (daily dosing).

I've used Tetra Complete Substrate in the past with reasonable results (as well as Tetra tabs) that you stick in.

I've also gone low tech as well by using regular Peat Moss (from a garden shop) that I've mixed with Quartzite (quartz gravel) and added fertilizer pellets.

If you were referring to low tech, I believe the most popular choice in the Wolstead type tank is Miracle Grow potted plant soil.

Hope it helps


----------



## Daximus

Miracle Grow Organic Potting soil mixed with a little bit of clay buried under the rocks of your choice. Cheapest thing going, and one of the best as well.


----------



## somewhatshocked

In the UK, you have quite a few more options than us here in the states. Have you considered the Up Aqua and Netlea soils? They may be cheaper in the UK than Eco-Complete.


----------



## shinycard255

Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix capped off with Pea Gravel is by far my favorite, but you can cap off with sand or anything else you'd like. This is pretty much the cheapest route to go because stores will charge you up the @$$ for Flourite or Eco-Complete. The potting mix also lets the roots grow nicely (who would have thought that roots like dirt?!)


----------



## lilymum

Thanks for the replies. If I use the soil will I have problems if I move things around in the tank? Plant new plants etc


----------



## Daximus

lilymum said:


> Thanks for the replies. If I use the soil will I have problems if I move things around in the tank? Plant new plants etc


You will have to be more gentle with a dirt tank, and complete rearranging is almost out of the question. That said, adding plants, or moving them isn't impossible provided they haven't set serious roots yet. When I plant mine I just stick them down in the rocks a bit, the roots will eventually find the dirt below. 

But I would really take the time to decide how you want it the first time., as dirt tanks don't love constant rearrangment.


----------



## lilymum

Hmm maybe I'll just go for some cheap substrate like tetra then,would that be better in case i move something around than dirt?


----------



## shinycard255

I have moved some plants around my tank, but they haven't really set their roots yet either. Even if you were to move plants around in a dirt tank, you can't just yank them out because then the dirt will start free-floating in the tank. You can, however, just be very gentle while removing them and you shouldn't really have that big of an issue moving plants around (as long as it's not on a consistent basis).

That is just my honest opinion, take it or leave it :smile:


----------



## AquaLED

Also, to add. It depends somewhat on the plants. Larger plants like Vals or Sags which, aside from having big roots as they grow will also reproduce by sending runners may pose a problem. 

Since the runners are all connected to each other, if you pull up one, you may be pulling up a few. So, either cut the "string" (runner bit) before, or be careful. And, you may want to turn off the powerhead / filter for about an hour before hand, to let most everything settle, and, if you also have particulates in the water from moving plants about, it is a good idea to let it settle before powering up the filter again.


----------



## Hilde

1st layer reptile coconut bark, .5in. For it adds Co2 to the substrate.$3
2nd layer hydroponics potting soil from Wall-mart 1.5in-------------- $3
3rd layer river sand or fluorite 1.5in.----------------------------------- $3
Total------------------------------------------------------------------------$9


----------



## Hilde

lilymum said:


> Thanks for the replies. If I use the soil will I have problems if I move things around in the tank? Plant new plants etc


No!! I have moved plants and substrate with no problems. Just work on 1 section at a time. Then do a water change.


----------



## OverStocked

Hilde said:


> 1st layer reptile coconut bark, .5in. For it adds Co2 to the substrate.$3
> 2nd layer hydroponics potting soil from Wall-mart 1.5in-------------- $3
> 3rd layer river sand or fluorite 1.5in.----------------------------------- $3
> Total------------------------------------------------------------------------$9


I do not think there is a good reason to add coconut bark to the substrate. For one, it tends to float and doesn't really offer anything as far as nutrients. 1/2 inch is WAY too much if you are going to use it. Also, basically no information I've ever read or find indicates co2 in the substrate is beneficial. Plants do not take in carbon through the roots. 

What size tank is this you are talking about? I say that, because 3 dollars for flourite... The cheapest bag is like 18.99... so, yeah... 


To the OP, I'd consider a cheap attractive sand/fine gravel and root tabs if you want to save money. Otherwise get a "good" soil like ADA, fluval, etc.


----------



## lilymum

Tank is 4ft, I was going to go with root tabs but I'm likely to not have time to add them one week or forget and if I want to add a lot more plants I know i should really have a decent substrate.
I think im going to go with tetra complete as its cheapish and i know il make a mess with the soil!
My lfs said most places dont stock plant substates as its too messy, I assume that people round here just dont have heavily planted tanks then or do something else. Going to have to order online.

Another probably silly question but couldI get away with one bag of eco complete mixed with gravel for a 4ft tank or will this not be enough, I'm going to be adding some sort of fert to the water as well but havent got that far research wise (prepare for more questions lol)


----------



## Hoppy

Mineralized Topsoil is not at all difficult to work with in the tank. It has most of the advantages of ADA Aquasoil, at virtually no cost, except for your labor in mineralizing it. Top it with an inch of any 1-2 mm particle size sand, and you have a great, cheap substrate. The layers will stay separate, because the MTS will be very fine particles which always migrate to the bottom, leaving the sand on top. I wouldn't want to pull up a big sword plant growing in a MTS tank, because that would generate a huge mess, but routine pruning, replanting of small plants, etc. have never caused me any water problems.


----------



## Hilde

OverStocked said:


> I do not think there is a good reason to add coconut bark to the substrate. For one, it tends to float and doesn't really offer anything as far as nutrients.
> 
> What size tank is this you are talking about? I say that, because 3 dollars for flourite... The cheapest bag is like 18.99... so, yeah...


Coconut bark is mulm. According to Tom Barr mulm adds Co2 to the substrate as it deteriorates.

Oops forgot I had put the flourite in there as a substitute.


----------



## Hilde

lilymum said:


> I was going to go with root tabs but I'm likely to not have time to add them one week or forget and if I want to add a lot more plants


I don't understand this train of thought. You just add them after you plant 1x. Trallen did this to jump start his tank 1x.


----------



## nalu86

I always use dirt in all my tanks with a cap of fine gravel or black sand.
Rearranging plants is never a problem, the soil settles back in after less than 2h.
If you want to rearrange larger plants like swords, I first cut the roots in a square close to the plant and then pull it out, this way you have minimal disturbance of the soil 
The roots will decompose after a while and will give you extra co2 and neutriants


----------



## lilymum

Hilde said:


> I don't understand this train of thought. You just add them after you plant 1x. Trallen did this to jump start his tank 1x.


But do you have to keep adding them? I see what you mean if i already had a decent plant substrate but if i didnt id need to keep adding them?

nalu86 that's a great idea about cutting the roots!


----------



## Hilde

lilymum said:


> But do you have to keep adding them? I see what you mean if i already had a decent plant substrate but if i didnt id need to keep adding them?


The root tabs last along time, so I read. Thus you don't have to continuously keep adding them. Think I read somewhere that they last six months or a year. That is about the time substrate looses nutrients if not added in the water. Another reason I like the coconut bark. Hoping it absorbs ferts I dose weekly to maintain the richness of the substrate.


----------



## lilymum

Thanks for that, i really appreciate all the answers its helped no end, im going to go and get some substrate today and order the tabs online as no where sells them, any recommendations for the tabs?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Root tabs won't last a year. Maybe 3-4 months, depending upon substrate, CEC (ability to substrate's absorb nutrients/ferts) and such.

Have you checked The Green Machine (thegreenmachineonline.com) in the UK?


----------



## Oxl

If you're worried about moving stuff around in the tank you might want to consider using planters. Pyrex makes all different sized containers that have worked well for me (and you can see your roots, creates a nice labyrinth for bottom dwellers, soil stays buried under the top layer due to the shape of the sides that flare out).


----------



## OverStocked

Hilde said:


> Coconut bark is mulm. According to Tom Barr mulm adds Co2 to the substrate as it deteriorates.
> 
> Oops forgot I had put the flourite in there as a substitute.


But it ISN'T mulm. It is coconut bark. Coconut bark is used in reptile cages in part because it doesn't break down quickly. 

It is used for decorative mulching in some places because it doesn't decay quickly... lasting nearly a decade. 

"Mulm" is the broken down crud from your tank. Stuff like decaying plant leaves, food, poop, etc. They aren't the same thing and I do not think it offers the benefits that mulm offer.


----------



## somewhatshocked

After spending all day thinking about it, I can't come up with a single plus for adding coconut bark in a thick layer like that. It can be used to culture infusoria but even that purpose doesn't come into play if it's buried beneath the substrate.

As others have mentioned, CO2 in the substrate isn't something you have to worry about. And even if it added CO2 to the water column, it'd be in negligible amounts.


----------



## Hilde

OverStocked said:


> Coconut bark doesn't break down quickly.


I read though it is 100% bio degradable and very absorbent. Now confused.

Well, I guess I will break down the grow out tank and mix the coconut bark into the dirt.


----------



## jamil

can i use jbl aquabasis substrate mixed with tetra complete substrate for my planted tank . thanks


----------

